# Just a few random pictures a took with my 5D Mark II



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi All Just a few random pictures hope you all like dont know how good the picture quality is as i uploaded the pics in kb lol but if you like wot you see..

Full picture quality and full size on my flickr 

Flickr: ryan kirkley's Photostream






























































Thanks 

Ryan


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow...very sharp. What a difference a pro full frame makes. You edited the pics? The light reverberation is very interesting...


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> Wow...very sharp. What a difference a pro full frame makes. You edited the pics? The light reverberation is very interesting...


Thanks mate  yes is a lot of editing before theys pics HaHa not many ppl would tell you what software they use dont know why lol

I use...

photoshop cs6

photoshop 7

photoshop lightroom 4.1

photoshop elements 8

and just got a new one...

tiffen dfx v3.0

The light reverberation is very interesting...

the lens flare HaHa iv got a thing for it now dont know why lol

Even with a pro camera you will be shocked at how much you have to photoshop a picture


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

Me Dads Drift spec R33 GTST  Needs a respray but at 400+BHP


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Looking good Ryan..
didnt know you took them of the Engine bay on the GTST
:clap:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Very nice pics


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks  

yes took them pics when you were offshore..


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Stunning pictures


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

amazing pics


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Can certainly see how much sharper the images are compared to my bridge cameras i use lol , in a different league.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Amazing work mate:thumbsup:


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

Some stunning pics mate, do you my mind if I ask what lens you were using?


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Wow fabulous pictures really enjoyed looking


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks lads :thumbsup:

The lens wot i use are...

EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS

EF 17-40mm 1:4 L 

EF 50mm 1:1.8 II This is me best one and the cheapest lens picture quality & Sharpness is really good cost under £100 

Would love a pro zoom lens but at £1000-£5000 i will just stick with wot i got


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

awesome pics.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

great pics ryan


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

ryankirkley said:


> Thanks lads :thumbsup:
> 
> The lens wot i use are...
> 
> ...


I have the first two you listed but rarely able to get the same results as you have, think I'll be getting hold of some of the software youve listed, thanks for sharing sir!


----------



## Marcus7 (Oct 2, 2012)

Woah there's some great pics! I love the clarity and just how deep some of the images are. Stunning.


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Ryan,
if you have them stick some of the Japan pics up and let me see the Subaru R/Road ones....:squintdan


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

Just a few more pics opcorn:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

Some nice pics helped with some good angles. Im not liking the flair on several pics as it seems a bit over used. Get yourself a good CP to reduce the reflections to improve even further.:chuckle:


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks i know i go a bit over the top with the lens flare HaHa. But there not serious photoshops just messing around see what effects i can get :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Ryan , did you try that software you asked me about on one of my threads a few months back ?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome pics mate :bowdown1:

Loving the drift s*@gs


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

jaycabs said:


> Ryan , did you try that software you asked me about on one of my threads a few months back ?


Yes mate Thanks done one or two pics with it but reinstalled windows so need to install it agen


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Amazing pics. Just shows the full frame DSLR does make a big difference. Tempted to get one myself one day... Have a Nikon D70 at the moment with a few lenses but I can never get shots like yours unless I apply some massive PP in RAW


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> Amazing pics. Just shows the full frame DSLR does make a big difference. Tempted to get one myself one day... Have a Nikon D70 at the moment with a few lenses but I can never get shots like yours unless I apply some massive PP in RAW


Thanks yea the full frame helps a lot  am still learning about the camera and photography i've never used raw yet take up to much space on the card HaHa :thumbsup:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

Get into raw as it opens up a new world to you...I photograph weddings, portraits and pets professionally and still love it....


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

I was always curious about raw as one of my other cameras shoots raw but never knew whats the best software to use for it with out draining my very limited bank balance as ive seen some prices in the past that seem stupid just for software.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Stunning pics mate.... Top Work.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks All :thumbsup:

Yea Need to get into raw as the 5d you can still change the settings in raw on the pc. Well will be more pics in 2013 as am going back to Reisbrennen with Jurgen in his 1000+bhp Jun R1  And hoping me dad off to go to TOTB and york raceway & mebbies santa pod as i have never been yet so hope a good year for me for a spot of photography 

Have a Happy christmas & New year ppl 

Ryan


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

Me dad`s R32 GTR  This was a few years back when i had the nex-5 still a good pic


----------



## Greg_PL (Jan 12, 2013)

Bad ass pics!


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks bud :thumbsup:

One of my pics i took in Tokyo Japan


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

ryankirkley said:


> Thanks bud :thumbsup:
> 
> One of my pics i took in Tokyo Japan


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

A bit off class


----------



## Greg_PL (Jan 12, 2013)

F12berlinetta?


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

^ Ferrari FF mate


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

Like i sed on my facebook am in 2 minds to sell my canon 5D Mark II with lenses and bits shes not getting the tenchi she needs tbh Camera Like this its a day to day am not even going on her once a month


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*pics*

wow....wow wow and wow.....sharp is an understatement.
What offshore installation were the ones of the escape capsules taken....im curious because i work offshore aswell

kieran


----------



## Greg_PL (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

popeye said:


> wow....wow wow and wow.....sharp is an understatement.
> What offshore installation were the ones of the escape capsules taken....im curious because i work offshore aswell
> 
> kieran


Thanks 

It was on the way to germany DFDS ferry mate


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi all just a few more photos hope you all like got a lot more to put on


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

*tokyo*

done a good job with them pic`s Ryan....get some more of the pic`s of Japan and Tokyo :thumbsup:


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

cars are nice !!!!but any more pictures of the fish lol


----------

